# WHO WILL WIN CRICKET WORLDCUP 2011



## Masterchief

The world cup is drawing nearer and speculations have just started as to who will win let us rate the teams.
*AUSTRALIA*: Critics wrote this team off in 2008 when surprise retirements of Mcgrath and Gilcrist took place however the team has come along very well since then with a new pace battery and trademark batsmen Aussies will certainly settle for nothing less than a win however consistency is becoming a problem to this team, they can no longer withstand pressure situations.
*BANGLADESH*: They are known as the surprise killers , they may not be favorites but they have the firepower to send a top team back.
*INDIA*:Widely known for their aggressiveness , this team has a unique mixture of young and old players, their batting is their strength ,Indians are known to tear teams apart mercilessly in ODI games, but it is their bowling and fielding department which may cost them the cup.
*PAKISTAN* :The team is known for its fearlessness and aggressive bowling, Pakistan has a formidable bowling and batting lineup, and when this team has its day the opposition might better start running away, their major weakness till now is rift among the players and allegations flying around in media which are easy distractors
*SOUTH AFRICA*: This team is known as chokers in major ICC tournaments , sometimes they were unlucky in previous worldcups or just threw the game away, southafricans are great in batting and fielding and their bowling has got the firepower to scare away the opposition.
*ENGLAND* : This team is good in bowling and fielding departments but their batting relies too much on Kevin Peterson ,also they generally lose in high scoring matches though the team beat Australia and Bangladesh recently its highly unlikely they will win the worldcup.
*SRILANKA*: One of the possible winners of the Worldcup, these gentlemen have the unique ability to snatch away games from their oppositions, they are fit in every department and can win the cup, also they are the greatest hurdle for India in this cup.
*NEWZEALAND*:The team which you call as the gentlemen team, they are not that aggressive but are silent assassins, fielding and bowling are their strengths and they have a decent batting lineup too, but they don't play too many games,and the team lacks the required match practice.
*WEST INDIES*: They have a good lineup and are good in every department but they are too much inconsistent, they wont win the cup.
*ZIMBABWE*: They might have beat an inexperienced Indian team but still they cant win the cup.
*FOLKS TELL ME HOW THIS ARTICLE WAS AND ALSO TELL ME WHO YOU THINK SHOULD WIN THE CUP*
*THIS ARTICLE IS TOTALLY BASED ON MY VIEWS*.
*MY BET FOR SEMIFINALS ARE:INDIA, SRILANKA, PAKISTAN,AUSTRALIA*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hyde

South Africa always disappoints me... but they have a talent and they are always IN

or Sri Lanka.

i don't think India, Pakistan, England or any other team will take this cup as they are weak in one field or another


----------



## Time Assassin

Either Pakistan, India or England will win it. 

I am glad to see new teams entering the tournament such as Afghanistan and UAE.


----------



## InDIaN BeAst

Any team from the subcontinent should win(for me,preferably india)


----------



## Agni 5

Only one winner.. Team is 

*INDIA*


----------



## arihant

Looking at tough schedule - ICC World Cup 2011 Fixtures | India v Bangladesh Schedule - CricSchedule.com

I believe all have equal chances.


----------



## peacekeeper

Australia 
you can never let off them,when it comes to major tournaments they are the best team.

From the sub continent SRI lanka would be my choice

@gaurav nice article


----------



## Masterchief

India is hot favorites to win this cup.


----------



## Hammy007

proteas go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOZA 2011


----------



## Masterchief

Srilanka will also be top favourites.


----------



## Areesh

No chance for Pakistan, so it is a waste of time to even watch their matches. I also don't want any other sub continent team winning this WC. Hope fully no team from Asia would win this WC. I want SA to win this WC as they always made so clos to winning the WC and fail to win it. It is now their time to win this WC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## majesticpankaj

Areesh said:


> No chance for Pakistan, so it is a waste of time to even watch their matches. I also don't want any other sub continent team winning this WC. Hope fully no team from Asia would win this WC. I want SA to win this WC as they always made so clos to winning the WC and fail to win it. It is now their time to win this WC.


why so ?? SA are the biggest chokers in the world can't play under pressure..... there is no sweet distribution..who will play well deserve to win whether it is india, bangladesh , pakistan or any other team...... want to see some amazing games.
well i am growing my nails to see some nail biting finishes ...


----------



## Hammy007




----------



## ajtr

I hope Afghanistan wins if its participating...............


----------



## Masterchief

SA is strong but on subcontinent pitches they are bound to struggle.


----------



## Kompromat

ICC Cricket Would Cup 2011 will be won by The Green Caps. (Insh Allah)







Green Caps all the way

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IamINDIA

i am supporting india all the way....


----------



## atul0408

Black Blood said:


> ICC Cricket Would Cup 2011 will be won by The Green Caps. (Insh Allah)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Caps all the way



i think Asian teams have better chance this time.....


----------



## Jackdaws

After India, I am rooting for the Lankans - they always seem to finish second.


----------



## Karachiite

Australia or England will win but as always I am still supporting Pakistan.


----------



## Hyde

Green Shirts are going to win this World Cup Insha'Allah

Its Pakistan, Bangladesh or South Africa...


----------



## unicorn

Pakistan will not win this world Cup.


----------



## Masterchief

Hey no one supporting the aussies? They are down but not out.


----------



## divya

Zaki said:


> Green Shirts are going to win this World Cup Insha'Allah
> 
> Its Pakistan, Bangladesh or South Africa...



I think blue is better


----------



## Hyde

divya said:


> I think blue is better



Agar blue shirt ke saath yeh bhi mil rahi hai to phir indeed blue is better 

Aap World cup rakho, mujhe yeh blue kapron wali parcel kar do

Just kidding

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mahinda18

*I hate cricket!*


----------



## aakash_2410

Black Blood said:


> ICC Cricket Would Cup 2011 will be won by The Green Caps. (Insh Allah)
> 
> Green Caps all the way


http://worldcricketwatch.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/baggy_green_400.jpg
You mean baggy green? 
Just kidding. I think any subcontinent team OR proteas!


----------



## Red Dwarf

Cricket is now a boring and dying game. How long cricket will survive with 8 cricketing nations. It seems like its already dead in New Zealand and West Indies by looking at their performances. 

The truth is i just can't enjoy this game as i always did. Its too boring to see all these familiar countries playing again and again.


----------



## Super Falcon

well no one is favorite in this world cup on that day who plays well going to win all teams are even this time but what makes me think that pakistan is the only team who won ther matches from no where courtesey Abdul Razzaque and i bank for SA too but they are always loosers in final stages as no one yet hosting nation won WC yet and pakisan is a team which is not hosting the cup too will favour pakistan and srilankan pitches will help more pakistan than any gorra teams

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajay

If not India do not right off the aussies they are a dark horse even though current form is not great


----------



## majesticpankaj

Super Falcon said:


> well no one is favorite in this world cup on that day who plays well going to win all teams are even this time but what makes me think that pakistan is the only team who won ther matches from no where courtesey Abdul Razzaque and i bank for SA too but they are always loosers in final stages as no one yet hosting nation won WC yet and pakisan is a team which is not hosting the cup too will favour pakistan and srilankan pitches will help more pakistan than any gorra teams


dil ko behlane ke liye Ghalib ye khayal bhi achcha hai


----------



## ice_man

IT IS INDIA's worldcup to lose!! INDIA IS BY FAR THE MOST FAVOURITE TEAM AND IN THEIR HOME GROUND THEY CAN NOT BE DEFEATED. 

The only team able to defeat them was Australia of the past.....but currently....there is no one on the horizon that can challenge india! 

so yes expect a final with india (11 players) and 1 billion population cheering them on to lift the trophy! 


and for 4 years people will have to live with the fact that DHAK DHAK HERO HONDA INDIA WILL MAKE ADS & jhandoo baam and what not of DHONI ki SAINAA!!


----------



## ajay

ice_man said:


> IT IS INDIA's worldcup to lose!! INDIA IS BY FAR THE MOST FAVOURITE TEAM AND IN THEIR HOME GROUND THEY CAN NOT BE DEFEATED.
> 
> The only team able to defeat them was Australia of the past.....but currently....there is no one on the horizon that can challenge india!
> 
> so yes expect a final with india (11 players) and 1 billion population cheering them on to lift the trophy!
> 
> 
> and for 4 years people will have to live with the fact that DHAK DHAK HERO HONDA INDIA WILL MAKE ADS & jhandoo baam and what not of DHONI ki SAINAA!!







History says otherwise no home nation has won the WC


----------



## Last Hope

The competition would be between Sri Lanka, England, SouTh Africa, (India or Pakistan).
These teams are sure to be in semis!


----------



## Blast

India already starts as hot favorites.With the current formidable form of Indian team i will also with India.


----------



## Huda

Agni 5 said:


> Only one winner.. Team is
> 
> *INDIA*



joke of the day


----------



## Masterchief

What if aamer and asif come back, if this happens then the pakistan pace attack will be a force to reckon with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

I think Srilanka,England or India can win easily as Pakistan,Australia,S Africa, New Zealand are not in form.

If Aamir comes back than there are chances for Pakistan to reach Semi's, otherwise they will be knocked out before reaching super 8 round.

My wish is either Pakistan, Srilanka or S Africa win this cup.


----------



## Masterchief

^^ RSA not in form! You gotta be kidding me.


----------



## My-Analogous

Sami between

Pakistan or India vs S.A
Srilanka or Australia vs England

Two confirm
S.A and England

Four based on combination and current progress rank wise


India
Srilanka
Australia
Pakistan

But i wish and pray for


----------



## Huda

Blast said:


> Have a look at India's record in the past 2-3 years..
> It has been the best team.



yeah i agreed 
best team for commercials


----------



## Last Hope

Dude, India can win. Its there pitches, so they must have somethings to favour them!


----------



## amalakas

Definitely not the english , whatever they do, they (ex) colonies do better....


----------



## Sonic_boom

huda said:


> yeah i agreed
> best team for commercials



Either you are blinded by hatred or not following cricket lately..remember you are laughing on no.1 test team and no.2 Odi team


----------



## umed nau

amalakas said:


> Definitely not the english , whatever they do, they (ex) colonies do better....



lolzz, who is commenting here..... do you know what cricket is


----------



## Masterchief

SA looked all messed up against Indians today, they need to learn ways to handle spin bowling.


----------



## majesticpankaj

in indian conditions ... england's bowler will suck big time... they only thrive in seaming conditions ... their batmen cannot play spinners either.. they wll get a royal thrashing in india.


----------



## SMC

No clear favourite for this world cup. Which makes it more exciting. All the top 6 ODI teams have a chance of winning. The highest bets would be on South Africa, India, and Sri Lanka. But very often underdogs have ended up winning the cricket world cup. Let's see how it goes this time.

---------- Post added at 01:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 PM ----------




majesticpankaj said:


> in indian conditions ... england's bowler will suck big time... they only thrive in seaming conditions ... their batmen cannot play spinners either.. they wll get a royal thrashing in india.



I was saying the same thing before the ashes as Australian wickets are generally not helpful for seaming conditions, but it turned out quite different. So one can't play down England's chances.


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

ajay said:


> History says otherwise no home nation has won the WC



Sri Lanka won at home in '96.


----------



## laiqs@mi

for me india is favorit next is england, after their performance in ashes they would be very much boost up. 
and no one can underestimate pakistan because of their unpredictable nature.
and for pakistan their allrounders are very much big plus. 
Abdul Razzaq
Afridi
Hafeez
Humar Akmal (keeper)
and if amir makes it from spot fixing it will be a big boiost for pakistan as well.
(it is very little chances)


----------



## majesticpankaj

laiqs@mi said:


> for me india is favorit next is england, after their performance in ashes they would be very much boost up.
> and no one can underestimate pakistan because of their unpredictable nature.
> and for pakistan their allrounders are very much big plus.
> Abdul Razzaq
> Afridi
> Hafeez
> Humar Akmal (keeper)
> and if amir makes it from spot fixing it will be a big boiost for pakistan as well.
> (it is very little chances)


buddy...lets be clear... pakistan unpredictable nature was because of ndividual brilliance.. there were so many immensely talented players in pakistan which turned the game on their head.. but if you see now u don't have any such talent... teams are better prepared to nullify things... before that nobody questions the ability of pakistanis players but today people do questions...

@england... when australia was a world champions ..they found it very hard to win in subcontinent especially against india.. i cannot put england at same level with invincible aussies... their past record will give you a true reflection.. last two tours of india

5-1
5-0


----------



## SMC

^ England was very bad at that time. Remember that they lost to Australia 6-1 in 2009 but won 3-2 in 2010. They've become a much better team within a year or so.


----------



## SMC

twoplustwoisfour said:


> Sri Lanka won at home in '96.



Half-true. They won in Pakistan, but they were also hosting the world cup.

But I don't buy this notion that just because no team has won at home before, it can't happen now. Just because it hasn't happen yet, doesn't mean it can't happen.


----------



## majesticpankaj

SMC said:


> ^ England was very bad at that time. Remember that they lost to Australia 6-1 in 2009 but won 3-2 in 2010. They've become a much better team within a year or so.


aussies do not have quality spinner in their ranks....forget how they danced on the tune of warne and macgill... that is basically the main reason to loose the ashes.. they are good against seamers but they suck big time against spinners..... it is proven again and again and again..see the history books


----------



## iioal malik

1.England is hot fav for this world cup without any doubts very good side with most of the players in very good form along with very good blowers 

2.India people talk about india yea they have a fair chances to make it down to qutar finals after that it all depends on how good they play from there 

3.pakistan is a very good side they will be more stronger if their blowers get a green single from ICC Aamir n Asif then we have about 70 to 80&#37; chances to make it thru to qatar finals n agian from there it all depends how good we play


----------



## ajay

at least it wont be any worse that the wc in West indies what was a big time flop


----------



## Masterchief

@ajay : hmm the previous worldcup was a grand failure, but this one should be a overwhelming success.


----------



## kugga

InshaAllah pakistan will win this worldcup


----------



## yide100

india and sri lanka are top favourites. s.a and england are at second tier of favourites. sorry to say that with scandals and corruptions pak has no chance at this wc. aussies for the first time in 15yr i can write off them in a wc.


----------



## doctor_who

*i think west indies can pull it off here. *


----------



## DV RULES

*CUBA, VENEZUELA, ITALY AND SUDAN

These are hot favorite teams & one of them will be winner of WORLD CUP 2011.*


----------



## Mani2020

1)This time *Australia* don't seem to have much chance as their performance has been fragile after the retirement of key players but then you can't forget that they are world champions and they can pull it out any day and by far out of all teams (except asian teams) they have best record in sub-continent .

2) *South Africa and New zealand *
By looking at history and going by the facts both team don't have any chance as both teams always failed to win pressure games .South Africa in all world-cups have almost knocked out atleast 3-4 times out of semi-finals 

3) *Bangladesh*
No chance apparently,

4) *Pakistan *

On paper and by looking at the team formation no chance but everyone knows they can pull-out when they are rated under-dogs and stand no chance.Example 92 world-cup and then T-20 world-cup

5) *West indies*
Similar to Pakistan they can shock everyone by becoming hero from zero

6) *Sri-lanka and India*

If going by stats that say "never ever a team which hosted the world-cup have ever won through-out the cricketing history " they both have very less probability .but if you ignore that fact they both have very good chance atleats on paper

7) *Engalnd*
there performance have dramatically improved since last couple of years ,they also shocked the world by grabbing t-20 world-cup and winning 2 ashes on the trot but the big question mark is how will they perform in sub-continent as their performance here has always been fragile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twoplustwoisfour

SMC said:


> Half-true. They won in Pakistan, but they were also hosting the world cup.
> 
> But I don't buy this notion that just because no team has won at home before, it can't happen now. Just because it hasn't happen yet, doesn't mean it can't happen.



So, if Sri Lanka or Bangladesh win the WC this time, does that still mean that no host would have won the tournament?


----------



## Masterchief

Going by the stats RSA also has little chance to win ,they are so good in choking in the major tournaments.


----------



## Masterchief

Eden gardens ruled out, indeed sad.


----------



## Moorkh

i wish kenya wins the WC. the ultimate underdog story


----------



## Masterchief

@moorkh: maybe kenya isnt playing this time.


----------



## My-Analogous

Masterchief said:


> The world cup is drawing nearer and speculations have just started as to who will win let us rate the teams.
> *AUSTRALIA*: Critics wrote this team off in 2008 when surprise retirements of Mcgrath and Gilcrist took place however the team has come along very well since then with a new pace battery and trademark batsmen Aussies will certainly settle for nothing less than a win however consistency is becoming a problem to this team, they can no longer withstand pressure situations.
> *BANGLADESH*: They are known as the surprise killers , they may not be favorites but they have the firepower to send a top team back.
> *INDIA*:Widely known for their aggressiveness , this team has a unique mixture of young and old players, their batting is their strength ,Indians are known to tear teams apart mercilessly in ODI games, but it is their bowling and fielding department which may cost them the cup.
> *PAKISTAN* :The team is known for its fearlessness and aggressive bowling, Pakistan has a formidable bowling and batting lineup, and when this team has its day the opposition might better start running away, their major weakness till now is rift among the players and allegations flying around in media which are easy distractors
> *SOUTH AFRICA*: This team is known as chokers in major ICC tournaments , sometimes they were unlucky in previous worldcups or just threw the game away, southafricans are great in batting and fielding and their bowling has got the firepower to scare away the opposition.
> *ENGLAND* : This team is good in bowling and fielding departments but their batting relies too much on Kevin Peterson ,also they generally lose in high scoring matches though the team beat Australia and Bangladesh recently its highly unlikely they will win the worldcup.
> *SRILANKA*: One of the possible winners of the Worldcup, these gentlemen have the unique ability to snatch away games from their oppositions, they are fit in every department and can win the cup, also they are the greatest hurdle for India in this cup.
> *NEWZEALAND*:The team which you call as the gentlemen team, they are not that aggressive but are silent assassins, fielding and bowling are their strengths and they have a decent batting lineup too, but they don't play too many games,and the team lacks the required match practice.
> *WEST INDIES*: They have a good lineup and are good in every department but they are too much inconsistent, they wont win the cup.
> *ZIMBABWE*: They might have beat an inexperienced Indian team but still they cant win the cup.
> *FOLKS TELL ME HOW THIS ARTICLE WAS AND ALSO TELL ME WHO YOU THINK SHOULD WIN THE CUP*
> *THIS ARTICLE IS TOTALLY BASED ON MY VIEWS*.
> *MY BET FOR SEMIFINALS ARE:INDIA, SRILANKA, PAKISTAN,AUSTRALIA*



May be Korea or Japan will win but the cup will be asian football


----------



## Trichy

What ever any think about it or not India & Sri Lanka are the top and one of this will lift the World Cup 2011 in Mumbai on April 2nd, 2011...

If they meet @any time in Quarter's or Semi's its a loss...


----------



## Major Sahab

For me India & Sri Lanka are favorite.
Best of luck Pakistan


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

England


----------



## SMC

twoplustwoisfour said:


> So, if Sri Lanka or Bangladesh win the WC this time, does that still mean that no host would have won the tournament?



Like I said, it would be half-true.


----------



## Karachiite

India is the strongest team going in the world cup. They have a dream team right now and they are playing at home, if they lose then it'll be a big upset and shame. 
But expect some good performances from England, Australia and maybe Sri Lanka. 

If Pakistan gets its act together then they can become a big dangerous team as they have been proven to win when they are underdogs like in WC 1992, T20 2009


----------



## Jackdaws

Romanticism aside, the Aussies are still the best balanced side in World Cup - good bats like Marsh, Ponting and Husseys, reliable and constantly delivering all rounders like Shane Watson and Johnson, Lee, Tait are all exceptional. They bat really deep too.

India have the best batting line up by far but their pace bowling with the exception of Zaheer is beyond sad. Nehra??? Zimbabwe has better pace options than Nehra.


----------



## IamINDIA

yousuf pathan is the one player im looking forward to see,its one thing to do well in just another ODI and a totally different thing to do well in the world cup but if he pulls it off he will be a real pleasure to watch


----------



## Masterchief

I have kept my fingers crossed, we have to lift the cup this time, this is our best time


----------



## Rafael

Its Pakistan who are gonna be World Champions - Logic? Zaid Hamid thinks so 

No offence to ZH fans here


----------



## Durrak




----------



## greatsequence

Pakistan always had a good bowling attack the worry was the batting. Pakistani Batsmen have shown some promise in recent times in every game some one managed to score big which is a very good sign. Pakistan will not be an easy picking this time.


----------



## thiwanka

Clues for the world cup: India: will start this world cup badly and end with unexpected manner (But not will be the champs.) South Africa: world cup curse will continues. England: Miss the trick, They left the subcontinent players out. Australia:They need 15 physios to take care there 15. New Zealand: They will ready for 2015. but not this time. West Indies: Black horse of the tournament. Bangladesh: Others will definitely worry. Zimbabwe: Out of date in batting department
Pakistan: Best batting department in the tournament. Sri Lanka: Balanced and the most experienced team in the tournament. have so many options against every country. India, Pakistan South Africa and Sri Lanka will reach the semi finals. 2009, 20/20 Semi finalist will reach the finals. we'll see... 2nd of April.


----------



## Sonic_boom

^^^we have a bookie here


----------



## monitor

No host country ever won the world cup so what will be the result this time . will we see a repeat of history or a new history where India or sri lanka will win the cup


----------



## Masoom_Darinda

Who will win? Well certainly "Bookies"


----------



## Areesh

monitor said:


> No host country ever won the world cup so what will be the result this time . will we see a repeat of history or a new history where India or sri lanka will win the cup


 
Well as you said this is the history and history will repeat it self again. This time like always no host would win the WC but that country would win the WC who was supposed to be one of the hosts.


----------



## SQ8

My fav's India.. 
Home ground.. along with a relatively strong team..


----------



## rockstarIN

England will be the black horse of the tournament...


----------



## SpArK

World Cup 2011: Michael Hussey, Nathan Hauritz out of World Cup | Cricket News | ICC Cricket World Cup 2011 | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## Kinetic

Though I will support India but I think Australia and Sri Lanka have most chances of winning this WC. India and Pakistan will be underdogs. Others has no chance.


----------



## Durrak




----------



## Secret Service

i think Australia , Sri lanka and India are favorites....


----------



## AHMED85

Pakistan or Australia 

Australia have more strong line of all players so no doubt it have more chances & 
Pakistan have some of weakness in his 
Batting 
fielding,mostly they want to give more focus on fielding than no doubt they survive in world cup....


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

monitor said:


> *No host country ever won the world cup* so what will be the result this time . will we see a repeat of history or a new history where India or sri lanka will win the cup


 
96 World Cup was won by a host country.


----------



## EastWest

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


> 96 World Cup was won by a host country.


 
Technically! SriLanka was not a host when they won the World Cup


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

EastWest said:


> Technically! SriLanka was not a host when they won the World Cup


 
But still..they were among the hosts.


----------



## Bolt

The innings of ryan doeschete was amazing.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

india or South Africa will win the cup this time.


----------



## Major Sahab

Pakistan or Sri Lanka.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Kenya


----------



## khan4744

Pakistan is the best of all the team..... i might be inshallah Pakistan will win the world cup 2011.....Inshallah Pakistan will be the Champion...


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Mods should add a poll to this thread.


----------



## Riaz Mohammed

plz plz plz plz plz plz plz....let india win !!!


----------



## JonAsad

Insha Allah- Pakistan will win this World Cup-


----------



## Paan Singh

Glorious Resolve said:


> Insha Allah- Pakistan will win this World Cup-



    

where is indian jonasad??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roby

India will win the worldcup...










someday.....


----------



## JonAsad

Prism said:


> where is indian jonasad??


 
Lol- He was very disappointed by yesterdays performance- So he became Pakistani again -


----------



## Markus

Riaz Mohammed said:


> plz plz plz plz plz plz plz....let india win !!!


 
No need to plead like this dude.

We will fight and win, no sympathies required from anybody.

PS: The above two statements was just "humor" .
On a serious note, with the current bowling line up, I doubt if we will even reach the finals. So yes, lets start pleading for allowing us to win.


----------



## Paan Singh

Glorious Resolve said:


> Lol- He was very disappointed by yesterdays performance- So he became Pakistani again -


 
so is it sure that he wont become indian again?????
u change ur color like politician
bad ,so bad


----------



## Nirvana

Bermuda have a good chance


----------



## Markus

^ Good try but they are not even playing.
This is 2011 WC and not 2007 WC.


----------



## JonAsad

Prism said:


> so is it sure that he wont become indian again?????



Nope- Nothing is sure- He might again 



Prism said:


> u change ur color like politician
> bad ,so bad



Its not hard- Its easy as 1 2 and 3- Go to user cp and change the flags- thats it


----------



## Nirvana

I Predict this to happen

Quarter-final 1 : australia vs bangladesh

Quarter-final 2 :pakistan vs england

Quarter-final 3 :sri lanka vs India

Quarter-final 4 : south africa vs new zealand

Semi Final 1 : australia vs india
semi final 2 : south africa vs england

Final : India vs south africa


----------



## Evil Flare

Viraat said:


> I Predict this to happen
> 
> Quarter-final 1 : australia vs bangladesh
> 
> Quarter-final 2 :pakistan vs england
> 
> Quarter-final 3 :sri lanka vs India
> 
> Quarter-final 4 : south africa vs new zealand
> 
> Semi Final 1 : australia vs india
> semi final 2 : south africa vs england
> 
> Final : India vs south africa


 

some correction required

Semi Final 1 : australia vs Srilanka
semi final 2 : south africa vs Pakistan

Final = Pakistan vs Australia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Glorious Resolve said:


> Nope- Nothing is sure- He might again
> 
> 
> 
> Its not hard- Its easy as 1 2 and 3- Go to user cp and change the flags- thats it


 
u travel too much
seems , u r very rich to afford air tickets


----------



## EastWest

Aamir Zia said:


> some correction required
> 
> Semi Final 1 : australia vs Srilanka
> semi final 2 : south africa vs Pakistan
> 
> Final = Pakistan vs Australia


 
Pakistan is not even going to semis--My Prediction


----------



## JonAsad

Aamir Zia said:


> some correction required
> 
> Semi Final 1 : australia vs Srilanka
> semi final 2 : south africa vs Pakistan
> 
> Final = Pakistan vs Australia


 
Further correction-

Semi Final 1 : australia vs Srilanka
semi final 2 : south africa vs Pakistan

Final = Pakistan vs Australia

*World Cup 2011 winner = PAKISTAN-*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

come on ppl dont be rediculous, pakistan team has some grave weaknesses, let see how they over come, unity is the strongest point of this team.... when v underestimate they win and when we over hype they lose...

n to indians, your bowlin cant even perform in your own pitches u nearly lost that match still heads in the heavens, ur team has some grave weaknesses too


----------



## Juggernaut

honestly for me....Pakistan looks the most balanced team currently, 3 fast bowlers 3 spinners and abdul razak coming at 8 looks a good batting unit.

but they r unpredictable cant rely on them


----------



## EastWest

After yesterdays match..I am convinced India is going to win the world Cup..we needed an electric shock to wake up from our deep sleep coma(all the pre-tournament hype)..

see the 2003 world cup..we scrapped through the match against Netherlands, lost to Australia..but after that we transformed ourselves into a formidable team.... 

This time too it is going to happen in similar fashion


----------



## Whiplash

Well India is still the bookies favourite so yeah. That's my prediction


----------



## monitor

india Australia south africa Pakistan sri lanka


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

me think cup will stay in asia this year cuz u can see the dominance of india pakistan on these pitches


----------



## @nline

Allah kare ke Pakistan hi jette. (Ameen)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asmi18

Pakistan is the favorite in this world cup 2011 and inshAllah Pakistan will win this world cup 2011 easily


----------



## HellzHere

Whatever...But Pakistan isn't the favorite for sure.Their batting remains a big big concern and the recent bowling against NZ as well is a concern now.
Their batting was never good.
EDIT:However,i would like to see India and PAkistan in the finals.


----------



## Sonic_boom

asmi18 said:


> *Pakistan is the favorite in this world cup 2011* and inshAllah Pakistan will win this world cup 2011* easily*


 
Yeah and this comes from?


----------



## SATAN D' EVIL

Your analysis are obselete masterchief.


----------



## Roybot

Bangladesh


----------



## monitor

WILL NOT SURPRISE IF PAKISTAN


----------



## monitor

roy_gourav said:


> Bangladesh


 
Are you spreading salt to wound ?


----------



## alibaz

PAKISTAN


----------



## monitor

if Pakistan team keep their unity intact then it will not be a big surprise that pakistan is world champion .


----------



## @nline

monitor said:


> Are you spreading salt to wound ?


 
What else you can expect by indians?


----------



## Jungibaaz

My one and only!!!

PAKISTAN!!!


----------



## Roybot

Jungibaaz said:


> My one and only!!!
> 
> PAKISTAN!!!


 
No it won't, not until this guy is alive


----------



## nandla

India won at last


----------



## nandla

Team India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cricinfoworld

yes india won 2011 and it was great match


----------

